# Advice/opinions(update been installed pics below)



## walters (May 21, 2018)

Been thinking of pulling my fridge out and putting a double door stainless residential in, all the new bigger campers come like this now. Weake a couple big trips a year take all our food and cook. These small ones just is not enough. I have the cabinet space and yes I can mount it in the caninets and make it look factory.
  Now I know someone is going to say u need that gas pack to keep it cold going down the road, I have pulled mine 8 hrs, which is all I'm able to do, with my fridge off and everything stay cold, I never run with my fridge on.
  So what's y'all's opinions on this


----------



## WayneB (May 21, 2018)

Put in a second multi fuel fridge, replace current one with larger, or go all residential.
I spend too much time where I need a generator for 120v to want to be forced to run it longer to keep food.

It's all about what you want to do, and how you want to do it.


----------



## walters (May 21, 2018)

*Pic*

This is how all the newer big campers are coming


----------



## WayneB (May 21, 2018)

walters said:


> This is how all the newer big campers are coming


been looking at new 5'ers for months, residential fridges are popular, but not the majority.
twin and triple multi-fuel are also options, with the single multi-fuel as the standard fit out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 21, 2018)

My last camper had a full 120v frig. I just ran the generator while traveling. The camper A/C unit too.


----------



## walters (May 21, 2018)

*New camper*

The new ones with the residential in them have power converters on them where they will run going down the road, but like I said if u keep the door closed it will stay cold 8 hrs cut off., Do it all the time


----------



## boatbuilder (May 22, 2018)

Why not get a 12v Engle or arb fridge to take along. I tested Mine (a Chinese knockoff) when I got it and ran it for 3 days on an old trolling motor battery and the battery still had 11.5 volts.


----------



## T-N-T (May 22, 2018)

I hardly ever run my fridge on LP while traveling. I keep the camper plugged in at home so it's always cold.  
I say go for it


----------



## walters (May 22, 2018)

*Fridge*

I mentioned buying a dorm freezer, 150.00
But my wife won't hear that


----------



## walters (May 22, 2018)

*Fridge*

I mentioned buying a dorm freezer, 150.00
But my wife won't hear that,
Right now we getting ready to pull to Daytona for 10 days, my freezer is packed full and I have not put half the food in there yet


----------



## walters (May 22, 2018)

*Camper*

Well it looks like wife wins,  went with Samsung rh18 cause cabinet is only 24in. Deep (without doors) its almost like it was made for camper cabinets and it appears to be what everyone online is using, will keep y'all updated on install


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 22, 2018)

Yeah, I'd like to see it installed. I had a friend who took the table out of his London Aire 5th wheel and installed a chest deep freeze.
Of course a deep freeze full of food will stay frozen for a few days anyway.

What about putting some of those blue ice things in the refrigerator while on the road?

Maybe a small ice chest for drinks and lunch to keep from having to open the big unit.


----------



## walters (May 22, 2018)

*Fridge*

Think I'm gonna put a inverter on it, don't know why, I know it will stay cold while in tow.
Net says it will run 8 to 10 hrs on inverter


----------



## martinc (May 23, 2018)

walters said:


> Think I'm gonna put a inverter on it, don't know why, I know it will stay cold while in tow.
> Net says it will run 8 to 10 hrs on inverter



Thats what I do, even though mine is just a small dorm style fridge. Just check to make sure that you don't need one of the pure sine wave inverter(s). My paperwork specifically said that modified (cheaper) sine wave wasn't clean enough and if run off an inverter that pure sine wave must be used. It's because of the electronics..



Martin


----------



## walters (May 23, 2018)

*Well she done*

She's done, took me all day, had to remove pantry but built it back in one of the closet doors right beside of where it was, first pic is old set up, then the rest is new set up, tell me what y'all think


----------



## walters (May 23, 2018)

*New pantry*

New pantry


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 23, 2018)

I think it looks better, nice job! Do camper refrigerators have ice makers? I was wondering how that works going down the road.
Maybe everyone learns to turn off the ice maker before hitting the road.


----------



## walters (May 23, 2018)

*Update*

Done got 7 pieces of ice, my wife says that's profit, I said slow profit


----------



## walters (May 28, 2018)

*No opinions*

No comments, guess I done a crappier job than I thought


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2018)

Looks good to me,,,,


----------



## WayneB (May 28, 2018)

looks built in. 
good job


----------



## westcobbdog (May 28, 2018)

looks great


----------



## lagrangedave (May 28, 2018)

We just hate to admit when anyone's wife is right........which is quite often......looks great....


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 28, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## walters (May 28, 2018)

*Camp*



lagrangedave said:


> We just hate to admit when anyone's wife is right........which is quite often......looks great....



U know, I didn't think about that, u might be right, I sure havent heard the end of (I told u so) from her


----------



## fndrbndr (May 28, 2018)

We have a 5th wheel with a residential fridge. Came with an inverter. Have 4-6 volt battery's in it. I know it will run for 36 hours with out being plugged up to power. I believe it will go longer just never tried it.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 29, 2018)

Nice job , you will love the extra size , looks better than original .


----------



## walters (May 29, 2018)

*Camp*



LTZ25 said:


> Nice job , you will love the extra size , looks better than original .


Thanks, beautiful rig in your avatar


----------



## LTZ25 (May 29, 2018)

Thanks , I've had it 7+ years and its still looks good .


----------



## martinc (May 30, 2018)

The change out and your install look great. Looks like it came from the factory. Congrats..


Martin


----------



## walters (Jun 7, 2018)

Update on how fridge done, I pulled camper 5 and a half hours with fridge unplugged, it was hot that day, fridge went from 38 to 48 degrees, freezer went from -2 to 16, plugged camper up hit the power cool button and was back down in less than 30 minutes, that's great in my book. I do have a inverter for it just don't have it installed yet


----------



## poohbear (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks good, I did same thing excerpt I found a Heir madel fridge at HD that fit good but didn't have a ice maker but my class a already had one so no biggy works good I can either get it cold and take off or run off inverter or usually have generator on for AC so it's running anyway. If you boondock a lot I could see where it might be a challenge unless you do some solar upgrades with a inverter that is completely doable


----------



## walters (Jun 20, 2018)

My camper 40ft. Don't do much boondocking no more


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 20, 2018)

Yep looks great.......


----------

